# Sharapova and LeBron



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Maria Sharapova and LeBron James team up against poverty


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They are good friends supposedly. She comes to a lot of the games. One of the more interesting relationships in sports.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> They are good friends supposedly. She comes to a lot of the games. One of the more interesting relationships in sports.


Why supposedly? Probably there are rumors about a possible relationship, right?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Here is another Maria and LeBron thing:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cQHypbsEdNM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cQHypbsEdNM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I doubt Lebron's GF is a huge fan of those photos :biggrin: 

They've had a thing for awhile though...she was at several games last year


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I doubt Lebron's GF is a huge fan of those photos :biggrin:
> 
> They've had a thing for awhile though...she was at several games last year


Can you define "a thing"?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

I doubt they have a thing, just both have been deemed "the next big thing" at an extremely young age (I don't think there's ever been two more successful athletes at that young of an age in sports history) and they probably find it cool to talk to each other about the experience here and there. Nothing more.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> Why supposedly? Probably there are rumors about a possible relationship, right?


more likely because she's white and he's black........if that was serena williams teaming up with him there'd be a little less buzz


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

knickstorm said:


> more likely because she's white and he's black........if that was serena williams teaming up with him there'd be a little less buzz


colour hasnt got anything to do with it, the buzz is there because the both big time in their sports and hugely popular


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I doubt Lebron's GF is a huge fan of those photos :biggrin:
> 
> They've had a thing for awhile though...she was at several games last year


Oh yes, now I remember. You once joked something to the effect, "If it's for real, then at least LeBron's upgrading."


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

remy23 said:


> Oh yes, now I remember. You once joked something to the effect, "If it's for real, then at least LeBron's upgrading."


ouch lol cmon lebrons misus aint dat bad


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

She wants his sausiege



some more fame too.


----------

